# at&t dsl problem with software cant install!



## panda777 (May 6, 2008)

I recently bought at&t DSL modem, but when I try to go on the Internet to to begin registration for my online service to start working, but every time I go ti IE I get a blank page and nothing happens. I called At&T Technical Support they cant figure out whats going on, the only logic excuse is some of my software Isn't letting it open? So if any of you can help, it will be appreciated! On another note I don't much about computers so be specific when giving instructions, thank you!


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

try another browser and see if it helps. this will determine if it a msie problem or something else.


----------



## panda777 (May 6, 2008)

I tried opening with Mozilla firefox 3 beta 5, but no success it tells me that it doesn't support this Web browser.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

should have tried firefox2 - firefox 3 is only beta. I know it supports that.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

sobeit said:


> should have tried firefox2 - firefox 3 is only beta. I know it supports that.


I don't know sobeit I have verizon DSL and for the first set up they required IE 6 I recently had to uninstall IE7 on a friends PC to have IE 6
on his old XP box to complete the setup FireFox 2.0.0.14 wasn't supported.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

> I don't know sobeit I have verizon DSL and for the first set up they required IE 6 I recently had to uninstall IE7 on a friends PC to have IE 6
> on his old XP box to complete the setup FireFox 2.0.0.14 wasn't supported.


In this case I am talking from experience because I did setup att dsl using firefox2 when I had it.


Panda- which modem do you have? Give make and model.


----------



## panda777 (May 6, 2008)

DSL KIT 2701HG RES CSI GATEWAY, I think that is it?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

did you try firefox2 yet? It is compatible. 



> Browser Requirements
> Windows: Microsoft Internet Explorer 5.5 or higher (included on the 2Wire CD), Netscape Navigator 4.7 or
> higher, or Firefox 1.0 or higher.
> Macintosh: Safari 1.0, Microsoft Internet Explorer 5.0, or Netscape 4.74 or higher


In addition, are you using the setup wizard or are you trying to set it up manually.

see this for the instruction guide.


----------



## panda777 (May 6, 2008)

I uninstalled fire fox 3 beta, but it seems IE wont let me download firefox2! I tried CNET.COM AND MOZILLA.COM and none seem to download it.


----------



## panda777 (May 6, 2008)

umm... I had a conflict with my avg firewall and I had to uninstall it, then I downloaded firefox 2.0. I also called AT&T and I them help me finish the instal I appreciate your help, but I do have a question A&T has its own protection I wonder if it is that good?


----------



## Rob 1 (Apr 2, 2008)

Well since you said that you don't know much about this, and to be specific, here's some basics.

If you are running XP or newer, you do not need to install any software to get on the internet.

And the browser itself should have no bearing on this.

There are programs that can interfere with new internet services. A software firewall such as Zonealarm, for instance.

If you happen to be running a firewall, try disabling it to see if that helps.
It is possible, that you may even have to delete the firewall, and reinstall so that it 
adds in the new network connection.

And all of this assumes that the techs you spoke to walked you through the initial setup, where you go into control panel > Network Connections > File > new connection...


----------



## panda777 (May 6, 2008)

Yep thats what I did and my Internet is working, but I have a question. AT&T offers their own protection of anti-virus anti-spy etc... is it any good?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

Rob 1 said:


> Well since you said that you don't know much about this, and to be specific, here's some basics.
> 
> If you are running XP or newer, you do not need to install any software to get on the internet.
> 
> And the browser itself should have no bearing on this.


not exactly true, you need the browser to access and setup the router. With att dsl, if you do not setup the modem/router, you will not be able to use the internet but thats beside the point since the internet is now working for the user. 

panda - the software provided in the past was good. Not sure if its the same now. I tried looking it up but could not find specifics names for the antivirus and antispyware.


----------



## Rob 1 (Apr 2, 2008)

sobeit said:


> not exactly true, you need the browser to access and setup the router. With att dsl, if you do not setup the modem/router, you will not be able to use the internet but thats beside the point since the internet is now working for the user.
> 
> panda - the software provided in the past was good. Not sure if its the same now. I tried looking it up but could not find specifics names for the antivirus and antispyware.


He was clearly past this point, if he was trying to access the internet.


----------



## panda777 (May 6, 2008)

thank you solved


----------

